# new FrontierSpace game by DwD studios



## capmarvel (Sep 30, 2017)

Bill Logan of DwD Studios (makers of Barebones Fantasy and Covert Ops)  has released the long-awaited spiritual successor to Star Frontiers:  FrontierSpace.

5 playable races - an innovative skill system - weapons - starships - robots - and more.

This system is easy for both new and veteran players and play is smooth and as fast as you'd like it to be.

Well worth your time.

The Players Handbook is available now:  http://www.rpgnow.com/product/222633/FrontierSpace-Players-Handbook?src=hottest&coverSizeTest=true

The Referee Handbook will be here in a few weeks.


----------

